# Where Was God on Sept. 11?



## Scott (Feb 23, 2006)

Has anyone read John Blanchard's Where Was God on September 11?

If so, please give me your impressions. 

Thanks!


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 23, 2006)

How about Doug Wilson's 9/11 special: _God Struck America: Land That We Love_. His brother teaches at Liberty, and I got a copy indirectly through him after 9/11.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 23, 2006)

See Dr. Richard Bacon's sermons of 9-16-2001, America´s Tower of Siloam Part 1 and Part 2 (Luke 13:1-5) http://www.fpcr.org/fpdb/OOW/2001/09162001.htm


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 23, 2006)

And there is Jerry Falwell's thoughtful remarks...

_...feminists, lesbians and the ACLU were responsible for 9/11..._


----------



## Scott (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is an online version of Blanchard's Where Is God When Things Go Wrong?. Pretty good and pretty well written. Although, my preference is more the precision of Bahnsen's The Problem of Evil. The Blanchard book is probably representative of the 9/11 book, and Blanchard does talk about 9/11 at the end (and does a good job too). 

I love his response to the the question of Where was God during 9/11? HIs answer was "The same place he was when His beloved Son was murdered, in complete control" (or close to that).


----------



## just_grace (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Has anyone read John Blanchard's Where Was God on September 11?
> 
> If so, please give me your impressions.
> ...



When I first became a Christian in 1984 one of the first books I bought was a book by this chap on James. I loved it, underlined loads with red ink.

Yet did I learn anything?

James is a superb Apostolic book and its all about putting into practice Christianity.

Do what it says and you be happy, ignore its instruction and I can promise you that unhappiness will come your way.


----------



## just_grace (Feb 23, 2006)

Actually, I am not sure if this is the same chap. Searching now!

Common name I guess.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> And there is Jerry Falwell's thoughtful remarks...
> 
> _...feminists, lesbians and the ACLU were responsible for 9/11..._



What??? This is not accurate! It was mainly the lesbians that were responsible. The ACLU and feminists were only responsible for 8% and 6% respectively. Falwell being a public figure should certainly try to be more responsible and accurate in his remarks!

:bigsmile:


----------



## Bryan (Feb 23, 2006)

After Septemeber 11th they republished Martyn Lloyd-Jones' Why Does God Allow War. Great book.

Bryan
SDG


----------

